# Speakers not detected on Windows 8



## Frediesta (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi all,

http://i.imgur.com/qyVuzeK.png

http://i.imgur.com/CEccH3f.jpg

My build is:
mobo: Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe
cpu: intel 3770K
Windows 8 pro 64bit
Case: CM cooler master stryker

My speakers: Logitech Z4

My speakers do not work; they're not even detected.
They did work a few weeks ago when I first built my PC, but suddenly stopped working. I tested my speakers in the meantime on another computer, and they work fine. So the problem is with my PC. 
I updated the drivers to the latest RealTek drivers available on the ASUS driver download web page.

One day, I wanted to plug in my headset on my front panel jack and I saw a spark go from the connector (either the mic or the headphone) in my hand to the 3.5mm jack on my case (which as you know is wired to my mobo internally). 

This is most likely caused from static electricity building up through friction of my clothes, this happens a lot to me.

This might have been the day it stopped working, I don't remember exactly. I'm using audio over hdmi since then.

But... I really want to use my boxes.

Is there any way to fix it? Like a hard-reset of my MOBO?

ANY advice is more than welcome!


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but, no, not that I am aware of.

That Spark probably blew the audio chip on the Mobo


----------



## Frediesta (Dec 3, 2009)

I circumvented the issue buying this. Anyway, thanks for the feedback


----------

